
Iron 'jet stream' detected in Earth's outer core - rusanu
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-38372342
======
rusanu
ESA article:
[http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Observing_the_Earth/Swarm/...](http://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Observing_the_Earth/Swarm/There_s_a_jet_stream_in_our_core)

------
kerbalspacepro
The jet stream is moving at 50km/hr, which is ~10cm/minute. You ought to be
able to visibly see this thing move if you looked at it. (wolfram alpha says
its half the speed of a garden snail).

~~~
_tulpa
5m/hr? 50km/hr is the road speed limit for residential areas here in NZ, feels
really slow sometimes but I'm pretty sure it's way faster than a snail.

~~~
kbart
You are both wrong, article cites speed of 50km/ _year_ :

 _" a jet stream moving at more than 40 km a year"_

